# Becks Lake



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Anybody ever put in at Becks Lake?? How is the boat ramp? I just thought I'd ask before I went down there to try to put my boat in. Thanks!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

might wanna ask that in freshwater Q&A


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

depends what type of boat you have, definitely wouldn't launch a nice fiberglass bass boat there.... 
That's a YOU type thing though...


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I like Becks alot. Launch there majority of the time. Seen plenty of big bass boats get in and out with no problem, as long as you have a truck with a little ass. The ramp gets a bit steep when the water is down like it is now. I have a 16ft aluminum and a 4 cly. nissan and i have no problems regardless of the river conditions.


----------



## DAGB (Dec 1, 2008)

*launch*

X2 on no problems.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I am curious how the guys with bigger boats get to the launch. We went and looked at it the other day and the one thing that stood out was the 2 cedars that fllanked the entrance to the ramp. Just looked like a real tight turn and squeeze for a larger bass boat. Beautiful water there though.


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input. I'm gonna try to ride by there this week and check it out. I've got a 19ft triton and I'm thinking the river may be a little low right now for me to be able to put in there but we will see.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I have launched my 20ft blazer there with no problems


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

tightlines said:


> I have launched my 20ft blazer there with no problems


nice...


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

part of the sport is being able to thread any needle that needs threading to get the boat IN THE WATER. after that, it is all fun


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

there are other landings easier to access


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

CatHunter said:


> there are other landings easier to access


Any suggestions.....

I figured Becks Lake would be ideal since I live in Cantonment and I generally don't fish south of Becks Lake unless I'm fishing for reds/specks in the grass at the mouth of the river. And with gas close to $4/gal I can save gas in my truck and boat by launching there but I could be wrong. 

It is an enjoyable boat ride from swamphouse up to quintette but not so enjoyable trip to the gas station.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> Any suggestions.....
> 
> I figured Becks Lake would be ideal since I live in Cantonment and I generally don't fish south of Becks Lake unless I'm fishing for reds/specks in the grass at the mouth of the river. And with gas close to $4/gal I can save gas in my truck and boat by launching there but I could be wrong.
> 
> It is an enjoyable boat ride from swamphouse up to quintette but not so enjoyable trip to the gas station.


 quit bein cheap you sorry thang and run that triton to the rev limiter!!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

BlazerBen said:


> quit bein cheap you sorry thang and run that triton to the rev limiter!!


Not everybody has all that BlazerBen Money!!!


----------

